# Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter is giving me headaches!



## RJW91 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well not literally of course :laugh:

Anyway I recently bought a new computer, it's all working brilliantly, however when connecting to the internet using the wireless card, if I am using several apps at once (for example, Firefox + STEAM + WMP) it often began freezing every few seconds.

At first I wasn't so sure what was causing this, but after disabling the wireless card when the problem began and then using the internet + other apps at the same time on a wired connection I knew it must have been the wireless causing the problem.

Like I was saying, what happens is the whole computer just freezes up for a few seconds, then it goes back to normal for a few, freezes again and so on. Whilst this is happening the red light that I believe indicates my hard drive ceases to flash (when it has actually frozen that is).

I'm connecting to the internet using the BT Home Hub 2.0, I am able to detect that perfectly fine and connect to it fine, at least using the software that was provided with the wireless card. When attempting to connect without that Windows is un able to do so, unless I am also connected using an ethernet cable.

My drivers for the thing are all updated.

I would really appreciate it if somebody could help me out with my problem, it has become incredibly frustrating and although using an ethernet connection solves the problem it isn't exactly a convinient solution.

What makes it more annoying is I have managed to connect without having to install any software, barely do anything on THREE laptops, although 2 of them were using Vista and one Ubuntu, so I guess XP might be part of the problem here.

Once again, any help would be reaaaaally appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## RJW91 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well after disabling Windows Firewall, Automatic Updates and a bunch of settings in Internet Options things are going much smoother. I'm now using Windows Messenger, STEAM, Firefox and WMP all at once.

The signal quality is at around 75%< 

Up until a few minutes ago I was unable to use all four apps without disconnecting, however disabling something called DOM Storage seems to have allowed everything to run okay. 

I'll try and figure out what other stuff I disabled tommorow, It's quite late now and I can't really be bothered


----------

